# A little bit of attitude....



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

*Shots I took today. Ok I know the last is a little dark, but I kinda like it that way, haha! CC Welcome....*


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 24, 2008)

It seems like they're all a bit soft in the eyes. You can especially tell on the third one as you can see how sharp your arms are versus your eyes. In portraiture, the eyes are meant to be the sharpest part of the image, or at least that's how I've learned. I mean, the focus besides, as you mentioned, a few are a bit dark. The third one is my favorite, but watch the lighting as you can shadows on your arms that give the impression of underarm fat. And also on three, watch the creases on your body, like on your stomach. It's hard as hell to keep all this stuff in mind when you shoot, until you've shot enough where it all comes natural. So just keep working on it and your work will get better and better and better. And I'll keep poppin' in and droppin' my $.02. Overall though, good series.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> It seems like they're all a bit soft in the eyes. You can especially tell on the third one as you can see how sharp your arms are versus your eyes. In portraiture, the eyes are meant to be the sharpest part of the image, or at least that's how I've learned. I mean, the focus besides, as you mentioned, a few are a bit dark. The third one is my favorite, but watch the lighting as you can shadows on your arms that give the impression of underarm fat. And also on three, watch the creases on your body, like on your stomach. It's hard as hell to keep all this stuff in mind when you shoot, until you've shot enough where it all comes natural. So just keep working on it and your work will get better and better and better. And I'll keep poppin' in and droppin' my $.02. Overall though, good series.


 

Wow thanks, lol! Yeah I just couldn't get the focus right on the eyes. It seems I'd have to stand completely still not even shake, lol!
All in All thank you so much!


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm just curious, what was your f/stop on these and what are you using for lighting?


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> I'm just curious, what was your f/stop on these and what are you using for lighting?


 
Haha not that good yet, as you can see. F/stop? For light it was all dark and I turned the bathroom light on in the hall, then the flash. I dunno I kinda like the darker look for these kinds of photos, gives  a glow to the skin I think. :mrgreen:


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 24, 2008)

F/stop, like, your aperture? Hmm, what are you using for a camera? Aperture is what controls depth of field (how much of the shot is in focus or out of focus) and how much light gets let through the lens. When I shoot self-portraits, I set something up for where I'd be standing, focus in on the area that I think will be most equivalent to my eyes (I usually use a hockey stick for this) and then I just throw on self-timer, and shoot away. I usually shoot at f/11 or f/13, so most of the time the shot is sharp.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> F/stop, like, your aperture? Hmm, what are you using for a camera? Aperture is what controls depth of field (how much of the shot is in focus or out of focus) and how much light gets let through the lens. When I shoot self-portraits, I set something up for where I'd be standing, focus in on the area that I think will be most equivalent to my eyes (I usually use a hockey stick for this) and then I just throw on self-timer, and shoot away. I usually shoot at f/11 or f/13, so most of the time the shot is sharp.


 
Oh wow, yeah I haven't learned too much just yet. I am going to school next year though to make a profession outta it.
I have a Kodak ES Z812 IS for now, and I had it on auto focus.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, find out how to control the aperture on that and just stop it down to keep things sharp. I'm not familiar with that camera though, so I have no idea what I'm talking about at the moment. But I'm gonna keep talking like I know what I'm talking about so that the entire two or three people that have great respect for me on this forum will still respect me if they ever see this post. HAHA. I wish I could be more help. Just try and figure out the whole aperture business and see what comes of it, eh? If I remember, I'll try and do some examples of aperture for you in the coming days. But I won't remember, so like, PM me or something, and I can get you some more information and I can show you some differences in like, what aperture does with focusing and whatnot. I'll do portraits though, so like, it's easier applied. I used 'like' far too much in this post. Wow, this post is really f***ing disorganized, HAHA.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Trenton Romulox said:


> Well, find out how to control the aperture on that and just stop it down to keep things sharp. I'm not familiar with that camera though, so I have no idea what I'm talking about at the moment. But I'm gonna keep talking like I know what I'm talking about so that the entire two or three people that have great respect for me on this forum will still respect me if they ever see this post. HAHA. I wish I could be more help. Just try and figure out the whole aperture business and see what comes of it, eh? If I remember, I'll try and do some examples of aperture for you in the coming days. But I won't remember, so like, PM me or something, and I can get you some more information and I can show you some differences in like, what aperture does with focusing and whatnot. I'll do portraits though, so like, it's easier applied. I used 'like' far too much in this post. Wow, this post is really f***ing disorganized, HAHA.


 

Hahaha, oh my well I will read up in the book and see if I can figure that out. Hopefully I'll figure it out. If not then I will definatly pm you and see. Thank you so much for your help though it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sontizzle (Feb 24, 2008)

pretty nice picture. you single? lol


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you, Nope.


----------



## Puscas (Feb 24, 2008)

You are obviously very easy on the eyes, but I don't think these do you justice. At all. And because you are trying to turn it into a job, I feel I can be a bit harsher. 

Agreed with Trenton on the sharpness. That IMHO is essential for a good portrait. 
The background is really random. I know, you have to work with what you've got, but it's a big part of your pic. 
Try not to cut of your hands (in #1 and #2. again, I know it's a selfportrait so you are on your own, but reshoot it if need be)
You have to experiment with light. See how your tummy in #1 looks a bit weird? That's pose but also light. 
#4 looks like a head on flash. To me, that's a big no no (in general) in portraits.

Just trying to give you a few pointers, so you have a little advantage before starting school. 




keep shooting and posting



pascal


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Puscas said:


> You are obviously very easy on the eyes, but I don't think these do you justice. At all. And because you are trying to turn it into a job, I feel I can be a bit harsher.
> 
> Agreed with Trenton on the sharpness. That IMHO is essential for a good portrait.
> The background is really random. I know, you have to work with what you've got, but it's a big part of your pic.
> ...


 

Awesome thank you! I'm gonna try these again and see what I can get with it. First I'm gonna try the focus though, then work my way up. heh! Thanks again though great pointers.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Consider yourself lucky that you are getting these pointers now BEFORE you go to school. I wish I had found this place before I went to school.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Consider yourself lucky that you are getting these pointers now BEFORE you go to school. I wish I had found this place before I went to school.


 

Oh yeah that's why I waited. I wanted to learn a bit more before I just went. They had classes starting in January.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Local community college or a university? and where at?


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Local community college or a university? and where at?


 

Community college, Kansas.


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh Kansas.. fun.. You must be a military wife?!


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

Big Bully said:


> Oh Kansas.. fun.. You must be a military wife?!


 

Hahaha yeah, seems like most know that, lol! Everyone comes here and gets stuck here. I'm not having that though, lol!


----------



## TCimages (Feb 24, 2008)

I think the poses are very sexy.  Maybe the lighting and postprocessing could make them look a little better, but what I find more amazing is that you're doing all these alone and with a Point and Shoot.  I find that pretty amazing.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

TCimages said:


> I think the poses are very sexy. Maybe the lighting and postprocessing could make them look a little better, but what I find more amazing is that you're doing all these alone and with a Point and Shoot. I find that pretty amazing.


 

Thanks :blushing::blushing::blushing: heh!


----------



## cameramike (Feb 24, 2008)

i like the background of the door, it fits the mood of these very well. school will help you, but you will learn more, and get better and really become a great photographer when you come up with your own techniques, your own styles, something that school can't really help you with too much.

you have a very nice body and beautiful eyes so defiantly do not stop practicing. To eliminate the crease in the third one  stand a while before taking the shot (take the standing ones first, then the sitting ones).

I looked up your camera, you see the dial that says "P,A,S,M" and then a few pictures? spin it to A thats aperture mode, that will allow you to change the diameter of the "iris" in the lens (think of it as your pupil, when its bright your pupil gets smaller to limit the light, when its dark your pupil gets bigger to allow more light in) this works the EXACT same way. F-stop is just the way the size of the opening is measured, a smaller fstop f8 for example is a bigger opening than f13.

This is one of the best modes to use when doing portraits, as you change your fstop it will automatically change the shutter speed. adding another light source to these shots would help a lot, you can get a really cheap clip lamp and 50 watt bulb from the home depot or any hardware store for like 10$. 

i look forward to more of your work


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

cameramike said:


> i like the background of the door, it fits the mood of these very well. school will help you, but you will learn more, and get better and really become a great photographer when you come up with your own techniques, your own styles, something that school can't really help you with too much.
> 
> you have a very nice body and beautiful eyes so defiantly do not stop practicing. To eliminate the crease in the third one stand a while before taking the shot (take the standing ones first, then the sitting ones).
> 
> ...


 

Wow thank you so much! I think I had it set on the s which is I believe the shutter speed when I was taking the photos. You've helped so much now to tackle getting the right openings and  lighting.


----------



## cameramike (Feb 24, 2008)

yup S is shutter priority, better when you want to control motion in a picture. Glad i could help


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

cameramike said:


> yup S is shutter priority, better when you want to control motion in a picture. Glad i could help


 

Awesome thank you! :blushing:


----------



## kundalini (Feb 24, 2008)

Just my 2¢ worth, but I would think Aperture priority would lend itself to portraiture, fully Manual would be better. But controlling depth of field (DoF) would take priority with a stationary model.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 24, 2008)

kundalini said:


> Just my 2¢ worth, but I would think Aperture priority would lend itself to portraiture, fully Manual would be better. But controlling depth of field (DoF) would take priority with a stationary model.


 

Thank you I'll play around with the settings and see what I can get outta it.


----------



## dklod (Feb 25, 2008)

Apeture is something I have been playing with alot lately. I've only been serious about my photography for just over 12 months (hobby addict, not profession) as my new camera gave me full control of those settings. Try this.  Place something on a coffee table, a plant or a candle and try not to have your background any closer than a few feet.  If you can control your A settings, take the same picture with say a 2.8 then again with a 5. Be sure you have the object on the table in focus all the time then compare your results.  The lower the number, the more out of focus the background will be.  As you up the number, the background will get clearer, not fully focused, but clearer but bare in mind that the shutter will slow down too in order to let the extra light in so have good lighting. this will help you to understand how apeture works. I hope it makes sense coming from someone who is learning themselves. 

I agree with what some else said, those first couple do you a great injustice but keep at it.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 25, 2008)

dklod said:


> Apeture is something I have been playing with alot lately. I've only been serious about my photography for just over 12 months (hobby addict, not profession) as my new camera gave me full control of those settings. Try this. Place something on a coffee table, a plant or a candle and try not to have your background any closer than a few feet. If you can control your A settings, take the same picture with say a 2.8 then again with a 5. Be sure you have the object on the table in focus all the time then compare your results. The lower the number, the more out of focus the background will be. As you up the number, the background will get clearer, not fully focused, but clearer but bare in mind that the shutter will slow down too in order to let the extra light in so have good lighting. this will help you to understand how apeture works. I hope it makes sense coming from someone who is learning themselves.
> 
> I agree with what some else said, those first couple do you a great injustice but keep at it.


 

Great, I'll try that and see if it helps me. The thing is I have to put a lense on it to beable to change the opening right? I haven't played around with them much, but here is the link to the camera I have and all the stuff that came with it. Maybe you can help me with this...

http://www.digitalfotoclub.com/sc/from-nextag.asp?id=964722658&rf=wnt&dfdate=11_24_2007


----------



## TCimages (Feb 25, 2008)

It looks like you have a built in lens(36-432 mm f/2.8-4.8 ) with an aperture of f2.8-4.8. This means you have f2.8 (very shallow DOF more light faster shutter) at 36mm and 4.8 (still pretty shallow less light slower shutter) at 432mm. These are the largest aperture settings possible. Your camera will allow you to manually adjust. Im sure you can go all the way up to f 30 or so. One way to compensate for low light is higher ISO at the cost of lower image quality. 

I'm not sure I understand how these shots would benefit from an aperture change? 

Concerning the focus...Aren't you like using the timer and then jumping in front of it or do you have a wireless remote? It's really hard to nail the focus without a wired or wireless remote?


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 25, 2008)

TCimages said:


> It looks like you have a built in lens(36-432 mm f/2.8-4.8 ) with an aperture of f2.8-4.8. This means you have f2.8 (very shallow DOF more light faster shutter) at 36mm and 4.8 (still pretty shallow less light slower shutter) at 432mm. These are the largest aperture settings possible. Your camera will allow you to manually adjust. Im sure you can go all the way up to f 30 or so. One way to compensate for low light is higher ISO at the cost of lower image quality.
> 
> I'm not sure I understand how these shots would benefit from an aperture change?
> 
> Concerning the focus...Aren't you like using the timer and then jumping in front of it or do you have a wireless remote? It's really hard to nail the focus without a wired or wireless remote?


 
Yeah I am setting the timer, it's a 15 sec timer I believe. I don't have a remote just yet, but I really want one!


----------



## Rachelsne (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a question...did you do any editing to the skin? it looks very smooth

the poses are good though


----------



## cameramike (Feb 25, 2008)

a remote would help as then the camera would focus on you instead of the wall. I think the reason we were suggesting her working on the aperture is to try and get a better focus? to tell you the truth i'm not sure.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 25, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> I have a question...did you do any editing to the skin? it looks very smooth
> 
> the poses are good though


 

No I didn't otherwise if I did, I would have cloned the line on my belly. :blushing:
Thank you! :mrgreen:

Oh yeah and one more thing, lotion works wonders right before a shoot. I use Vaseline deep conditioning lotion.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 25, 2008)

cameramike said:


> a remote would help as then the camera would focus on you instead of the wall. I think the reason we were suggesting her working on the aperture is to try and get a better focus? to tell you the truth i'm not sure.


 

Yeah that's why I really really want one. :mrgreen:


----------



## 93rdcurrent (Feb 26, 2008)

Remotes are usually pretty cheap. I picked mine up for my Nikon in the $20 range. Pretty simple and my camera still alows a 2 second pause before shooting if I select it (giving me time to hide the remote). Try changing the ISO to 200 (if it was at 100) before that will bring out more detail in your skin and avoids the need for a slower shutter speed which might blur if you move at all. If you go too high with the ISO you will get "noise" in the picture. Good poses though and of course an excellent subject matter.


----------



## *~*AshleyRenae*~* (Feb 26, 2008)

93rdcurrent said:


> Remotes are usually pretty cheap. I picked mine up for my Nikon in the $20 range. Pretty simple and my camera still alows a 2 second pause before shooting if I select it (giving me time to hide the remote). Try changing the ISO to 200 (if it was at 100) before that will bring out more detail in your skin and avoids the need for a slower shutter speed which might blur if you move at all. If you go too high with the ISO you will get "noise" in the picture. Good poses though and of course an excellent subject matter.


 

Thank you!


----------



## dklod (Feb 27, 2008)

Im glad you posted a link to your camera. Its more advance than I was expecting. Its a good kit you got with the wide and tele lenses included.  Did you shoot these in B&W or convert later??


----------

